# Innovative Marine Gourmet Grazer



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

I came across the IM Gourmet Grazer, wondering if anyone has any feedback on it. Online reviews are mixed.

I currently use as standard veggie clip, but find most of the seaweed ends up in the prop.

http://innovative-marine.com/auqa-gadget/gourmet-grazer.html

Thanks !


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

create a pouch out of those plastic screen bags onions come in and clip it. save yourself some dough.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Uniboob sells them at a reasonable price.

you should pm him.

If you say his name three times in a post he usually appears


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Uniboob Uniboob Uniboob..


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey  yes I do sell them. $30! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought one at MACNA and have used it once. Blah. The grid is so wide half the sea weed stays behind the grid.

So I use a two little fishies mag clip. It's stronger. Fold the sea weed into a little tiny package and clip it. It stays in the clip better.


----------

